# TJB's orchestral balance & dynamics



## mjc (Aug 20, 2010)

I've recently been revisiting Thomas Bergersen's article 'Sequencing Samples' which he wrote some years back for Virtual Instrument. I never really considered doing what he suggests in the article basically because of the time it would probably take to do, until now. For the those who don't know what I'm talking about he basically discusses how to go about balancing the virtual orchestra in your template, and then taking the next step in changing the volume of each sample of each instrument depending of where it is in it's dynamic range (for example: a piccolo playing at forte in it's low register is going to be quieter than forte in it's high register, which is not the case with samples because they're usually all normalised). He mentions a way to go about this is hire a musician for each instrument and record them playing a chromatic scale covering their full range at ppp, mf and fff, so you can get a visual representation of the sound waves variations in db. 

For most of us, going to the length of hiring out musicians to record is not as possible budget or time wise to do. I was curious if anyone is aware of an alternative to this. Is there any downloadable audio of each instrument doing a similar thing?

Also does anyone know if any of the 'newer' libraries (LASS, HS, Requiem etc...) have already taken this approach? 

I was listening to TJB's EWQLSO demos recently (particularly 'Celebration') and they still sound incredible considering when they were created. I encourage you all to take a listen because it's a perfect example of what is possible with 'older' libraries if you know what you're doing. I say this because I use EWQLSO as my main lib (apart from strings which I use LASS for). Believe me if I had the money I would be upgrading my libraries but I must make do with what I have, which I kinda of see as a blessing in disguise. I want to push my tools to the limit, which of course also includes stepping up my orchestration chops which is _so_ important. 

Thanks guys, look forward to reading your thoughts


----------



## mjc (Aug 21, 2010)

Wow! A reply from the man himself, thanks so much Thomas! I had a feeling seeming you were part of the team that HS (even though I do not own it...yet) was not normalised. And with Brass and Woodwinds underway, it's definitely exciting times! :D 

I really feel that if I go this extra length, it'll have a positive effect on all fronts, technically and musically.

Your willingness to share your advice and knowledge is greatly appreciated and admired Thomas, thanks again!


----------



## lee (Aug 21, 2010)

And for those who wanna do this with other libraries than new ones from ewql, check out these: http://www.elvenmusic.com/public/Instrument-Reference-Chart-v4.zip (http://www.elvenmusic.com/public/Instru ... art-v4.zip) for volume curves,

and apply them with this: JM Vol Curve & Chord.zip (download from the bottom of this page: http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... highlight=

/Johnny


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Aug 21, 2010)

synthetic @ Sat Aug 21 said:


> Thomas, are you still planning on publishing a book on MIDI mockups?



And an autobiography, too.


----------



## cc64 (Aug 21, 2010)

Jasper Blunk @ Sat Aug 21 said:


> And an autobiography, too.



haha Jasper, i seem to recall that you're 15 or 16 and that Thomas is like 28 or something wich probably seems real old to you but give the poor guy a chance :D 

The MIDI book would be cool though.

Best,

Claude


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Aug 21, 2010)

cc64 @ Sat Aug 21 said:


> Jasper Blunk @ Sat Aug 21 said:
> 
> 
> > And an autobiography, too.
> ...



Of course not.

But a MIDI book would be interesting. What would be really great would be an orchestration treatice.

-J


----------

